# Need Help



## Prem (Feb 24, 2017)

So I'm looking for string orchestra repertoire that I can play in my high school orchestra. My orchestra is of a high level and we can play things like shotakovich string quartet no.8 and no.3. (Variety pref, slow, fast, etc...). Right now I'm thinking of doing Scubert's String Quartet no.14 (Death and Maiden)
after the first mvmt.

- Thanks In advance


----------



## Scott in PA (Aug 13, 2016)

Have you considered Grieg's Holberg Suite?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mendelssohn: String Symphonies or Rossini's string sonatas perhaps.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

This short and beautiful piece by Schmitt (the string quartet/orchestra version) would serve as a great opener to a concert. Bonus props for the rare composer!

_http://imslp.org/wiki/Andante_religioso_(Schmitt,_Florent)_

No bass parts, unfortunately...


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

All good suggestions, to which I'd add Warlock's "Capriol" Suite. I don't play a string instrument but I'd imagine that would be great fun to perform, and it contains a wide variety of music.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis
Elgar: Introduction and Allegro for strings


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Dvorak? I'd also second Pugg's Mendelssohn suggestion.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Holst, St Paul's Suite?


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

You can't go wrong with Barber's Adagio for Strings. A well-loved piece that is guaranteed to please the audience and the performers!


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Holst, St Paul's Suite?


I second this suggestion. A local group which puts on concerts for elementary school kids will be using it in their March program.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Merl said:


> Dvorak? I'd also second Pugg's Mendelssohn suggestion.


Very good advice and playable .


----------



## FBerwald (Feb 28, 2017)

Here are a few

Nápravník - Melancolie [op. 48 - 3 arranged for strings]
Nielsen - Little Suite for strings
Suk - Serenade
Arthur Foote - Serenade, Suite
Elgar - Sospiri


----------

